# Ranger's first hunt with us



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of the time rescue dogs don't hunt. I was told he wasn't gun shy, but wasn't going to count on him not being that way.
Did a little work with him, and took him to a dove field. Ranger loved it, and marked, and retrieved like a champ. 
Don't think I would have went if it wasn't for him. It's the first opener without Cash, and 2 months since we had to say goodbye to him.
Ranger's separation anxiety is severe, and I'm glad we've found something that he likes. 
A picture of him bringing a dove to hand.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

That is great! Miko had his first chance to retrieve a dove this week too thanks to Ken out in SD. Any advice for cooking the birds?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Grilled wrapped in thin sliced bacon, with jalapeno, and cream cheese in the center. 

Or flour, salt, pepper, and brown the breast off the bone in oil.
Make a thin gravey. Place breasts, and gravey in a heavy covered pot, and cook in oven at 350. 
Serve over rice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a couple of pictures of him, watching for birds, and in the UTV.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He hit the jackpot of foster homes!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger took a try at duck hunting. He loved going, but he's going to need a little training to be good at it. He watches the sky, and wags his tail when they fly over.
He marked one that fell in the decoys, after the shot. Was swimming straight to it. Then he felt the decoy lines, turned around like something in the waters not right. Thought about giving it a second try, and then changed his mind. He ran up to another dropped duck. Smelled it, and then looked like something is wrong with this bird. We kept everything fun for him, and it was a no pressure hunt.
A friend brought their lab to retrieve ducks, just in case it turned out this way.

Going to do a little work on swimming through decoys, and intro with live ducks to peak his interest. 

Ranger can be very soft, and I believe whoever introduced him to the ecollar, didn't do it correctly. I only use the tone on him, if he is out actively hunting, and refuses a recall. You only have to use it one time, and he recalls perfectly for the rest of the hunt. 
The reason I believe it was either introduced incorrectly, or used to harshly. 
You can't even turn the collar on, or off close to him. He will pretty much climb on top of you nervously, when he hears it beep.
Anything other than the recall when hunting gets the same response. 

Me, Ranger and a few Teal after the hunt.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I got him to retrieve a duck in the backyard today. Just need to keep working with him.


----------

